# CoilArt DPRO Mini RDA 22mm



## Max (2/9/18)

Hi and good morning - Please can any of the Vendors advise if there is a Silver SS CoilArt DPRO Mini RDA 22mm availabile - Thank You all and looking forward to your soonest comments

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwidvrvU6prdAhWBJMAKHeSQBcgQwqsBCBcwAQ&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O8Jpv7Fo4Fs&usg=AOvVaw1_X6gHnAybpnzxiCP1mnHK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/9/18)

looks good @Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

